# Nzxt kraken zusätliche lüfter



## hollymollyman (6. März 2018)

*Nzxt kraken zusätliche lüfter*

Hi!
Würde gern wissen ob jemand weiss ob ich bei meiner kraken mehr als vier lüfter anschliessen kann, zb durch y-kabel?
Hab den support schon angeschrieben und warte auf deren antwort.
Vielleicht hat jemand erfahrung oder kann mir plausibel erklären obs gefahrlos möglich ist.
Danke fürs antworten!


----------

